# Raisin Jam?



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever made this? I found one recipe and it called for 2 lb raisins and 4 1/2 cups sugar. Raisins already have a lot of sugar. That sounds like a really sweet jam. I have a lot of raisins I need to use so any other suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

My wife says that most jams call for a lot of sugar because that is what helps it set along with the sure jell.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Make raisin jack.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm not a raisin fan ... but look forward to the answers ...


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I make strawberry jam and it takes twice the sugar as strawberries, so that does not seem like any more to me. But yes, I think it is a lot of sugar every time I make jam.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------

